# Can we agree??



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Recently a couple of members have written me privately asking if I can do something about the tendancy of a lot of threads to drift into nonsense and joking around. They've asked if we can move the humour to its own thread or delete off topic posts. Specifically they suggest that we may be driving new people with questions away as they don't get answers...just jokes.

As I look at the situation, I DO see a lot of joking around and some of it in places that it probably shouldn't be. Hell....I contribute a fair amount myself! 
But I think that the joking and dare I say it..."camaraderie" ,is what keeps a lot of folks coming to the site each day as well. 

I guess my biggest concern is that newbies won't get their questions answered or feel welcome...and although I don't personally feel that is happening, some other members do. 

So...in the spirit of self-regulation ,(rather than moderation!), I would ask that we all think just a little bit more before taking a thread to the "lighter side" with a joke or a jibe or a picture that is out of context. There are threads that obviously lend themselves to humour, insults and pictures of men in drag!!  Some exist already and you strange birds will definitely surprise me with something new daily!  But let's all try to let serious questions get answered before you degenerates ...degenerate! 
Thanks all....Cam


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

It’s two in the morning you need to get some sleep. 
Bob


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, but I'm sure gonna miss Guilietta's art work


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Whaaa?*

I have to say that along with getting some great information about sailing, sailboats, etc. I love coming back to the threads to see the joking that does go on amongst the members.

I do understand that some just want their questions answered. But I say that if they don't want to deal with the joking, then they have the option to not read/view it.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

A long time ago on Compuserve forums, the masters of cyberspace could shift a drifted thread into the "Bar-Stool/bilge-water" section. They left the topic relevant bits (usually the first couple of posts) where they were. That way nobody got offended by having their posts deleted, the chat could continue and the more serious topic could get a few more responses.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Though I brought it up in a thread, rather than in private, I do think it is a valid concern. And certainly something we should all be aware of, as the board is for everybody.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*No clear answer*

I usually enjoy all the tomfoolery and such that goes on here. OTOH, I think Cam's point about discouraging Newbies is valid. Other people don't. Sometimes it is irritating when a thread gets hijacked. Somone recalled the days when mods would move off-topic posts to a separate area--sounds like a good idea, but we should not believe that it will not offend some posters. In my mind, it comes down to acceptance. If I cannot change a thing, I must accept it as it is or I put my peace of mind at risk.

Perhaps the answer does lie in more discretion when responding to a post. If we think about how others will react, maybe we will be better able to judge the appropriateness of our post.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I see this almost directed at me.

My question to the "party poopers", to the gutless hide behind the PM "ladies" is this:

*WHEN*, I mean *WHEN*, did I not give a serious answer to a serious question that deserves a serious answer?? Name one occasion....just one...(off course if I don't know the answer I don't reply).

Have I joked and went south with some threads??? *GUILTY AS CHARGED*...but I only do it, on those whose input by previous is dead, after several provided the answer, or when the initial question is so stupid that it does not deserve an answer.

I have occasionally joked with the "wise" "copy paste" answers some provide here.

If I am overdoing it...let me know...I can allways go to sailing anarchy.....no problem for me.


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Have I joked and went south with some threads??? *GUILTY AS CHARGED*...but I only do it, on those whose input by previous is dead, after several provided the answer, or when the initial question is so stupid that it does not deserve an answer.


I agree with Gui. Threads usually turn light after the question or discussion has been answered or is finished. I enjoy this humorous banter, although sometimes I don't have time for it. When I don't, I stop reading the thread. It's that simple.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

For myself, my agreement with Cam's suggestion, isn't aimed at anyone in particular. I've contributed my share of tomfoolery for sure. Nor do I think anyone else really was singling out any one person. I feel it's just an honest attempt to make the community as best it can be. Notice, no one said the kidding around HAD to STOP. Just a *suggestion* that we all pay a bit more attention to where we do it. I don't think anyone should have a problem with that, nor feel they are being singled out by it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta has declared: "WHEN, I mean WHEN, did I not give a serious answer to a serious question that deserves a serious answer?? Name one occasion...."

The answer is January 25, 2007! A member asked if anyone on the list could help identify the type and manufacturer of boat in a picture provided. I spent a couple of minutes playing on the Internet and came up with the identity of the boat and its owner. Giulietta then responded that I was like the guy in the joke who could identify people from the color of their feces (what a yuk, huh?)!

So lets see, according to Giulietta, asking for help identifying a particular boat doesn't deserve a serious answer, or the person who answered the question deserves to be ridiculed. Nice--to me that's nao engraçado!

*Edited by Cam...personal attack. *

Now I don't think that's nice, funny, or appropriate, but I can imagine Giulietta holding his sides as he's laughing so hard.

Here's a thought--take a look at the threads on this list and see how many have ended with a Giulietta comment. Why so many? Could it be because his response is the absolute definitive word on the subject, or is it because he has taken the content of the thread to nadir?

As Mark Twain once opined: ""It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt."


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Most of us are guilty as charges. I know I am.
I have wondered about this myself, maybe there is an answer that will benefit us all, like simply a thread entitled "This has nothing to do with Anything." How did Seinfield say it, "It's A Show About Nothing"

We do have to remember, some people that take this very seriously. 
(Occasionally I do too)


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

well, if you stop the joke, I've to go back to sailing .... darn it.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Bristol- *edited by cam for content*
*THIS IS TOTALLY OUT OF F-ING LINE!!! No one, and I mean NO ONE makes any comments about someones family!!!!*

_"As Mark Twain once opined: ""It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt.""_
You want serious comments?? *Take your own advise!!!*

_"Here's a thought--take a look at the threads on this list and see how many have ended with a Giulietta comment. Why so many? Could it be because his response is the absolute definitive word on the subject, or is it because he has taken the content of the thread to nadir?"_

Maybe, just maybe it's because he spends more time here than you and alot of others????? Maybe he answers more questions than you???? Does he do it with humor, I hope so.

If you want serious threads, post them. If you want serious replies to questions, provide them. Don't lurk in the shadows and complain things aren't to your liking!!!!

I think this thread brings up a valid concern that we should all be aware of. I confess to being a prime offender, but that is also one of the reasons I come here. If this were to become a straight Q&A forum it would be boring and I can find that on any number of other site.

Cam- How many PM's did you get on this topic? More than there are regular contributors who also post jokes??? I doubt it.


----------



## pmoyer (Oct 3, 2006)

Even with thread hijacking, and other hijinks, the signal to noise ratio in this particular group is significantly higher than many, if not most, other Internet forums, IMHO. All Cam was asking, I think, was that we consider whether we're presenting a clique-ish (sp?) appearance to newcomers....


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I wholeheartedly agree with T34C. There should be a devoted thread to screwing around so that everyone's not on Channel 16, so to speak. Bristol324DD is definitely wound too tight. His response makes you think he really does have an unhealthy fascination with people's stools. I'm new to this forum, and began screwing around almost immediately -- largely because I've only been sailing for a couple of years, and only recently bought my boat. People seem disinterested in what I have to say as per technical issues, which is as it should be. As a result, I make jokes about things I'm expert at, such as farting. All that said, I think Cam, that Sailingdog fellow, Cruisingdad, Giulietta, Tartan34C, T34C, bestfriend, PBzeer, and all the folks whose pen names I can't recall are all tremendous resources. I've never asked a question and been denied a serious, thoughtful answer. Once I get the answer, I might ask if someone's pee smells funny after a cup of coffee...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don't think any of us want this be a pure technical Q & A. That would get old fast. The diversity of views is what makes Sailnet work. That being said perhaps some kind of general mission statement might be useful, something that coud be given to all of us and to new members. Censorship won't work. You have to rely to a large extent on the decency and common sense of the posters which in my short time on the site has been excellent.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Bristol324DD said:


> Giulietta has declared: "WHEN, I mean WHEN, did I not give a serious answer to a serious question that deserves a serious answer?? Name one occasion...."
> 
> The answer is January 25, 2007! A member asked if anyone on the list could help identify the type and manufacturer of boat in a picture provided. I spent a couple of minutes playing on the Internet and came up with the identity of the boat and its owner. Giulietta then responded that I was like the guy in the joke who could identify people from the color of their feces (what a yuk, huh?)!
> 
> ...


I actually wanted to post thius before but lost my internet connection....so it shows up after all the above..sorry.

Dear Sir,

Initially I was not going to reply to you&#8230;you simply don't deserve it&#8230;or maybe you do&#8230;.

But, since I am a nice guy&#8230;..or so it seems&#8230;

1) You *DO NOT *call me a Portygee, I am Portuguese citizen, and if you have trouble in spelling the name of my Country , I will gladly assist you. (you do not have that right, its offensive for me, I don't call you names&#8230;you, Sir&#8230;please treat me with same respect).
2) You obviously *DO NOT UNDERSTAND *where the "fine line" is&#8230;.you may offend me, or my boat&#8230;.(specially my boat, since it seems to annoy you)&#8230;.I can take that&#8230;*YOU DO NOT BRING MY FAMILY *to ridicule here, you got that??? Even as fool as I may seem to you, I HAVE NEVER done that to a member here. This remark has given you a formal complaint with Camaraderie. It was also very offensive&#8230;.my family is not here to defend it self&#8230;that was a low blow&#8230;.
3) The probable reason why I end up being the last can be attributed to many things&#8230;..I missed the class where they thought *"thread psychology*"&#8230;but have you given a thought that I normally only joke towards the end of the thread as it is dead, and stop when necessary????
4) I have not read Mark Twain&#8230;.but have read other authors&#8230;.and would never use the work of someone to classify you&#8230;that's offensive. Want to call me fool, do it with your own words&#8230;..be creative...not smart...
5) The few times I offended anyone, (I repeat few), was because lack of understanding, or because, me as a foreigner couldn't master what I meant in English.
However&#8230;upon understanding I had offended I promptly sent a PM apologizing&#8230;that happened to Sailortjk, about the beneteaus, Capkermie, about the macgreggor, chrityleigh, about what "sitting there" and "cute" meant to me, and one other I can't remember&#8230;but we made our peace and in fact became friends&#8230;.
6) On that particular day&#8230;.my joke was actually a compliment to you&#8230;..the joke goes about a guy that worked for the secret services and knew everything&#8230;until a guy to test him&#8230;.took a feces in a Parrot cage, and &#8230;..well&#8230;if don't want to tell you the joke&#8230;.If it offended you should have told me&#8230;you didn't, let me revive the thread for you, so you see you didn't&#8230;and I did not understand as such&#8230;.I would have gladly deleted it&#8230;as I did before&#8230;.

From that same post&#8230;.you said later&#8230;.

"
More on the KING YUNE HOU 
________________________________________
If you're in Taiwan, you might want to look the owner up--his name and address are:

THOMAS A STAMPS 
102-5 HSIA-TIEN-HSIN-TZU 
DASI CITY, 33556

I don't know whether this is the Dasi in Taoyuan County or the small town in Yilan County on the east side!!

Blue Water Boats Inc was located in Woodinville, Washington until bought out in 1979 by Nordic Yachts. From their history: "Blue Water Boats Inc. built a double-ended ocean ketch, of the "Ingrid" design. Its design came from the many beautiful double-ended sailboats in Norway in the nineteenth century. The designer of most of these was Colin Archer, a Norwegian with a Scottish name. The "Ingrid 38" plan was actually modernized in 1934 by William Atkin, and published in Popular Mechanics Magazine for the benefit of boat builders everywhere."

So lets here for the eagle eyes who identified her correctly as either an Archer or Atkins!!!

Giulietta, why not meet me for lunch at the A Choupana in Estoril or even better seeing the KING YUNE HOU is in Taiwan we could discuss your post over at the Estoril Mandarin in the Casino! You're buying!"&#8230;..

bill"&#8230;..

To which I replied in a friendly manner&#8230;..

"Just let me know when you arrive....I live in one of those houses in the hill behind the casino...

The Choupana is OK, but I'll take you somewhere else much better, less tourists!! The mandarin I believe closed...not sure..

If you come this way, let me know.... "

I actually invited you over&#8230;.my mistake&#8230;..

Here's the thread&#8230;if you don't believe

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion/28283-help-whats-maker-outboard-rudder-ketch-2.html

This is my last post to you&#8230;unfortunately&#8230;I think you're just looking for a fight&#8230;.and that&#8230;.I don't do&#8230;you don't deserve it&#8230;.

Thanks for ruining my day&#8230;..

*REMEBMBER DO NOT OFFEND MY FAMILY&#8230;..THEY DONT DESERVE IT*Alex


----------



## tigerregis (Nov 24, 2006)

Well I didn't PM anyone on this but, I agree with all the above and will do as the moderator asks. It is a pleasure to come here and, while I do SA as well, I don't wish anyone to feel they have to leave and go there.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Aside from the satisfaction obtained from reading, learning and conversing about sailboats and sailing, when I can't be out on the water, SailNet is a refreshing break from the serious office facade I feel my clients expect when I'm at work. 

As outrageous and foolish some personalities can get here, this and the camaraderie that ensues, are just small parts of what makes all this work as a whole.

But I do understand things have gone a bit over the top in some threads, so we should make a concerted effort to remain sensitive to all people who visit.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Ouch!

Deep breath, folks. Breathe in, breathe out. Now repeat after me, "There is a place for both." Breathe in, breathe out.

I come here to have fun, to learn something, and to help others (and not neccesarily in that order). It kinda reminds me of being in an anchorage with old friends and new acquintances. We have all met on one boat, and Lord knows with sailors there are opinions flying everywhere. The good thing about this forum is that, using the example above, it is a really big boat and a really big anchorage. The bad thing, as has happened many times, is people will say things that they would NEVER say to a person's face. The anonymity of the internet is irritating in that respect. I for one do not hide behind it (most/many know EXACTLY where to find me and stop by). Others feel differently and that is fine. Whatever floats your boat.

On the subject at hand, I don't mind trying to keep the topic focused and the joking elsewhere. I cannot imagine it dissapearing, personally. This would get too dry. Cam was not asking it to dissapear. He was saying to be conscious of it. I will also point out that when I started this site, many of the topics ended in nastyness and name calling, etc. Those are at quite a minimum now (with a few exceptions that actually became quite funny in themselves). Still, being an open site, "what may, will."

There are too many good people here (and knowledge) for anyones feelings to get hurt. Let's all try and get along, as we typically have done. I have met some good friends here and hope to one day be able to meet many of you IN PERSON!! Especially Cam, who offered free babysitting. Where were you again, Cam? (Now am I turning this off topic again & joking? Oops).

- CD

PS Bristol - Maybe Giu aggravates you, maybe you did not realize how your post sounded and meant it as nothing but a joke. But as with all things written, it is difficult to inflect tone and that sounded off-base (to put it nicely), whether you meant it to or not. His 8 year old son frequents this site (with Pops standing behind him, I hope). I can tell you that anyone that puts up with Giu has got to be nothing but saints (smile)... gotta leave the family out of it. It is a very nice family and I hope to one day be sitting beside them - me on my Catalina, him on his Formosa! I think clarification and editing is in order.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

I guess I should weigh in here, as I am one of the newbies who asks ALOT of seamingly dumb questions. 
You guys have all helped me, glady, honestly, and sometimes yes, a little sarcasticly. BUT, all of it has been in jest(I hope), LOL. A rookie is a rookie,,, sailing, football(THE REAL KIND, not that European crap,,LOL), any sport, heck even fishing. The new guy gets ribbed, as it should be.
This is a msg board, and as such, will go off topic on occasion, it's the nature of the beast. Without the friendly banter and cut-ups it wouldn't be FUN, afterall, isn't that what we're all here for in the end, fun?
The last week or so, I have laughed so hard my eyes watered, and at the same time had all of my lame questions answered, it's couldn't get much better than that. 
IMHO, don't change a thing, it aint broke, it don't need fixin'.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd like to take this opportunity to register a complaint against Goose. Last night he posted a picture of himself in a Santa hat on a thread entitled "Mistakes I've made." While humorous, witty, and bloody brilliant, it was off-topic, and I was offended. Just sh*ttin' ya, Goose! ARghhh!
Sailhog


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have not been a member as long as most nor do I have the experience that most do but I am a sailor and I do post when I feel the spirit move me. Over the last 6 months I have looked at hundreds of threads and come to some conclusions; 1-Most questions have little merit but do deserve an answer. 2-People tend to not like the answers given and attempt to beat a dead horse and get keep the thread at the top of the list. This is usually done by posting more stupid questions. 3-The members of Sailnet are, in general, VERY helpful and knowledgeable and only reply to questions or comments they have experience in. 4-Once questions or comments havs been answered the thread becomes fun and people post other things that are not at all associated with the topic. This is where the best information and most fun is posted. 5-If I let Giulietta on my boat he will accost my girlfriend and they will suddenly have to tour the vbirth. 

I have many more conclusions but I’m not going to get into them since I think I have adequately conveyed my opinion. I love sailnet for what it is; a jovial exchange of knowledge and experience that is new everyday. I would not change a thing about it.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

camaraderie said:


> Recently a couple of members have written me privately asking if I can do something about the tendancy of a lot of threads to drift into nonsense and joking around. They've asked if we can move the humour to its own thread or delete off topic posts.


This is a common issue on every forum I've ever spent any amount of time on (and that's a lot of forums.  ) Threads will usually start out on-topic but once the question at hand is dealt with, the conversation drifts. Sure, sometimes a question doesn't get answered at all, but if you are going to communicate with people over the internet, you need to be two things; 1.- persistant and 2.- thick skinned. Any newbie who feels turned off because nobody held his hand through his first thread isn't gonna last long in any forum, whether its this one or another.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Winter is almost over. Y'all Lighten up. Nothin worse than a bunch of land bound Sailors. 
The first person that suggests a group hug will be keel hauled.


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

*well put*

hmmm I have started to reply to this thread several times this am and have ended up just deleting and going back out to shovel some more snow..... and not that my opinion should matter much but I get much satisfaction and enjoyment reading these post and threads before work and after the humor and ribbing is the highlight of what at times can be most stressful days and I couldnt have put it better than CD or the last couple of replies...keep it light and have fun


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

*Change for who?*

Can we please stop pretending this is real education? Anyone who doesn't double check an answer they get on a forum deserves to swim back to shore. Wikipedia's "open-source truth" apparently has some people believing that the internet is a good place to find an answer to trust their life with. I'm not saying that Giulietta is 'an ass and full of s#&^' (though some have), but that caution keeps a sailor alive, and should be exercised here, just as anywhere else. There are very good answers on many of the forums here, but there's also a fair amount of BS masquerading as a serious answer (as well as the BS questions). So why ask the people who are at least honest with their BS to change? If the newbies what info, they're called "articles" and there's a link for them right at the top of the frickin' screen! (God, now my blood pressure's up, should've just stayed a voyeur)
Cheers


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello everyone I am one of the newbies. I have always enjoyed to little pokes and twists of everyones humor, I get some good advise along the way as well. Most of you I really would like to meet and have a beer or some wine along the way. Being a newbie my questions may seem pretty dumb at times but I have learned many times over being in Quality the only dumb question is the one that never got asked. So please be patient with us.


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Lot of information here and a wee but o' foolishness. A good ratio IMHO.

Bob seen a lot o' dead folks and none of 'em were smilin' ... got a feelin' we best be doin' it while we're able.

sailhog, you're a hoot! Stirs it with her bare hand ... Southern style, even got the mate grinnin' like a possum with a mouth fulla yellowjackets!

Jeff H, man if I knew what you do my head would be twice as big and I'd have to buy a new sailin' helmet!

CD, Giulietta, Pigslo, PB, TDW, and the rest of the puckerbutts, y'all make the day much much brighter (you too Phyllis).

Cam, the Arabs say, For the beauty of the garden, the stench of the dung heap must be endured. No matter what ya do, ya never gonna run outta complainers ...

Dang, Bob got longwinded ...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Wow... I go away for a few hours and comeback to 3 pages of comments! Guess I hit on something people feel pretty passionate about. I do too!

Before going on I would note that I have edited the personal attack on Giu by Bristol as is is both un-called for and way over the line. *Warning is hereby served that further such excess will not be tolerated.* Since the response itself was serious, I have chosen not to eliminate the entire post and have also left the response of others to the post intact.

PB had it right when he commented that my intent in my original post was:
*"...no one said the kidding around HAD to STOP. Just a suggestion that we all pay a bit more attention to where we do it."

*My comments were not directed at any single person and I included myself among those who need to think a moment more before posting in jest. I have no intention of creating special humour threads or changing anything else in the forums which I pretty much love just the way they are. 
It is OK to joke on this thread!!

In the end, everything is a gag.
- Charlie Chaplin


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

People, people, people!
Come on now!
I will make this as simple as possible.
I posted a thread entitled "fiberglass repair" A serious cry for help and I got it immediately.
I posted a thread entitled "TV Antenna" Asking for serious advice and I got it.
I posted a thread entitled "Forum dress code" An obvious cry for attention and tomfoolery. I got it.

The only problem that I see is that sometimes, good information gets buried 4 or 5 pages down the line between the jokes and its hard to find. I think that yes we could tone it down a little on the serious threads for that reason, its good to hear a lot of opinions and sometimes good opinions don't come for several days. The little jokes here and there are no big deal. If we hijack a thread it should be after the problem is solved. Maybe its up to the poster to say thanks, i got what I need. 
*You can always PM the poster if you don't want your opinion to be lost in the thread!*

Would someone point me to a really serious, information only post that was totally hijacked by bad jokes.

A newbie posted asking for advise on a big boat for him and his friends. I answered seriously, others did not, but not the usual jokers. I chose to ignore the jokes on that post and try to help the man.

As for personal unfriendly attacks, PM the person. Or just ignore them. there is no place for that here. I have regular friends in my town. You guys are not the only people in my life. You can just leave if you don't like it here. But I do feel that if I wanted to go to the East Coast or Europe and sail with a few of you, I would be welcomed. As I would you. This is not just a place for information, it is a "community".


----------



## kennya (Jul 10, 2006)

Let’s get real here. I visit this form for opinions and entertainment. Opinions’ are just that, someone’s thoughts on any given subject to be taken with a grain of salt, weighed, and investigated before taking a position of your own. The entertainment is priceless, the friendships I see building across state lines and country lines are great. Regardless of the politics of any given country, the people especially sailors can and do band together to help one another become better sailors. I thank the new people on this form are treated better than a lot of places. Lets say you ride your new Harley to a biker bar go in and ask where the best place to park your bike is, I will leave the response to your imagination. A little ribbing to me is the beginning of acceptance to the brother hood of sailing sisters included.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Well put, Kennya.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Oh crap,, here comes the group hug........ 

























see, that's how it's done.


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Kennya,
Bob once went into a biker bar and ordered two beers ... asked barman if he could drink 'em outside ... barman looked around and said, That would be a good idea! Wonder what he meant by that?


----------



## mwrohde (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm one of the new guys. New boat owner, new to the forum, and learning to sail.

I bought my first boat three or four months ago. I sailed small boats a bit as a kid, then nothing for 25 years. I'm not docked with other sailers, so I'm learning to sail by reading and doing.

My questions posted here have been answered promptly, thoroughly, and in a friendly and encouraging manner.

I find the fooling around to be neither distracting or in place of real content. Furthermore, I find that it lends a distinctly human element to a very anonymous medium.

This newbie wants nothing changed.

Did you hear the one about the priest, the rabbi, and the duck?


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

finish the joke...


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

See, now here is the perfect example. A couple of quick jokes on a thread that has been run into the ground. You get a good laugh, brightens up your day! 
If you don't like the site, go somewhere else, or make your own!!!!!!!


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

goose, that's one hell of a whiteout!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

cockeyedbob said:


> For the beauty of the garden, the stench of the dung heap must be endured. No matter what ya do, ya never gonna run outta complainers ...
> 
> Dang, Bob got longwinded ...


Bob was also on the money

Every question I've had has been answered, rather it was asked in a thread or answered in a search, the humor that's laced threw each topic is what keeps me coming back here.

Gui, I've seen your replies, I've seen your photos of your family, the kids, ( both yours and others ) and your photoshop skills,( LMFAO ) and in my humble opinion, your passion for sailing and the exposure to it that you give to the kids, plus your good humor speaks volumes for you Sir.


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Hear here! Giu for President ... of France!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

then we can see some real whining (wine-ing).


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I think Bristol324DD and the sailors who sent Cam PMs, are just grumpy old farts who probably haven't been laid in years.


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 10, 2006)

*No change needed for this good recipe!!!*

I like the Forum and the tempo it keeps just fine. I wouldn't change a thing. I return repeatedly because of the diversity of information/opinons/rants/raves and for the humor. If you feel slighted in anyway SPEAK UP and address the individual that offended you. If the Humor is to much, in the next thread I would ask the group to please be a bit more serious. I would not send PM's asking someone else to do something  I'm a Sailor... I take full responsibilty for my actions and of my vessel. Thats the creed. That's the company that I keep, that's the people that I call friends and shipmates. I alone control my destiny. Only one person agreed to die for you, so don't let the others live your life for you!

In closing the best advice I recieved on this site was;

"A wise sailor will know better than to listen to the digital opinions of phantom "boat owners" who hesitate to give a real name. Some "sailors" on this site are a lot more experienced on the keyboard than the halyard"

Fair Winds my friends, my Rant is over. I'm gone sailing...

Bill


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Now come on,,lay off the grumpy old farts, some of us are OK. LOL

I second the Giu for president nomination(of France of course).


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Goose, I caught you banging my wife on my sofa last Christmas. Can't be that old...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Time for a blonde joke . . .

A blind man wanders into an all girls biker bar by mistake.

He finds his way to a bar stool and orders a beer. After sitting there for a
while, he yells to the waiter, "Hey, you wanna hear a blonde joke?" 

The bar immediately falls absolutely silent. In a very deep, husky
voice, the woman next to him says, "Before you tell that joke, sir, I
think it is only fair given that you are blind that you should know five 
things:

1. "The bartender is a blonde girl with a baseball bat."

2. "The bouncer is a blonde girl."

3. "I'm a 6 foot tall, 175 lb. blonde woman with a black belt in
karate."

4. "The woman sitting next to me is blonde and a professional 
weightlifter."

5. "The lady to your right is blonde and a professional wrestler."

"Now, think about it seriously, Mister. Do you still wanna tell that
joke?"

The blind man thinks for a second, shakes his head, and mutters, "No, 
not if I'm gonna have to explain it five times."


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TB,

I don't get it. Will you explain it to me? (I am blonde, well, with a bit of gray anyways).

- CD


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

The sofa, the recliner chair, the desk, the kitchen table, oh wait, no that wasn't me, Santa told me about it. 
You guys all rock,,,,, howz that for old fart talk.....


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Can i file a protest about the thread "things fallen overboard", it turned into a serious discussion about coffemakers.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Keeping it filithy... everything's back to normal... just the way I like it...


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

*hey now...*

I'm a grumpy old fart, but I do get...oh, never mind :0

anyway, the Cuban is working in the ER admissions department at the local hospital... like she says,

"Its all fun and games till some guy comes in with his arm shot off, then its really funny."

(best one yet... a guy did come in with a bullet hole in his arm... and how did he get there? why, the guy that shot him, of course, complete with firearm)

I take everything here with a grain of salt.. ok, not a grain of salt, the doc told me to cut out sodium. but you get my drift. back to varnishing.

why did i ever show her the boat with the varnished brightwork? I used to be a wipe-on, wipe off teak oil guy. dammit.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Never mind cardiacpaul about the salt: there is low sodium (replaced by potassium) salt in the market, so you can really still worth your salt!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Can i file a protest about the thread "things fallen overboard", it turned into a serious discussion about coffemakers.


No you bloody well can't. 

Reality is , that thread was misnamed from the beginning. Losing your trouble and strife over board is of no concern to anyone. Coffee on the other hand deserves serious consideration.


----------



## Hawkwind (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll join the chorus here. 

I have no problem with the format. Jokes are fine, insults intended to really hurt someone are not.

I have occasionally seen jokes bury a mid-thread question. I don't think anyone would mind if it were posted as a new thread though.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

One has to ponder what would happen to the minds of Far Northern Hemispherers if winter lasted any longer. Take away your boats for a couple of months and you all go looney. Now just because I havn't been able to go sailing for the past six weeks am i in any way effected ? Not in the slightest.

AND THE FIRST PERSON WHO SAYS OTHERWISE IS DEAD MEAT !!!!! 

BTW....any of you ever see a British TV show called Grumpy Old Men ? Bloody women seem to find it all very amusing for some reason. 

Seriously though, of course the humour and thread hijacking goes over the top sometimes. Nature of the beast. **** Sapiens never knows when to stop until it is too late but it will even itself out over time. Official action is uncalled for unless such action benefits me !!   

ps - you did notice that it's now spring up north ? Won't be long now kiddies and you can all go sailing again.


----------



## tigerregis (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey you antipodean neanderthal, it's **** sapiens sapiens, at least in the north. The species you refer to lives south of the goat. As far as the meat goes have some witchety grubs and wait for Spring and come up for some of our beef. Your pretty funny, China!


----------



## tigerregis (Nov 24, 2006)

Sorry, you're pretty funny.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm fairly new to this site and have to say that I have found it to be very friendly and informative. It is true that the jokes only start once the questions have been dealt with. It is no hardship to skip over the posts that look like nonsense, and if you find one participant in the forum to be particularly annoying, then you can take advantage of the "ignore" function and never have to be reminded of their existence again.

I believe that most of the ribbing and joking happens on threads that are posted in the General Discussion section, and most of the Hunter-bashing is confined to the Boat Buying section. So I don't think that there is a real issue, however....

Perhaps it would be possible to accomodate those who prefer an unending monotony of pedagogical intercourse on the more arcane perspectives of our collective addiction completely free of frivolity or wit. Would it be possible to make a section that is humour free ? Perhaps you could call it 'Serious Discussion' or 'No Jokes Allowed (I MEAN IT !!!)' or 'Suitable for Those with a Whisker Pole up their Arse'.

We Canadians have found that accomodation of those with differences is the only true path to harmony...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

tigerregis said:


> Hey you antipodean neanderthal, it's **** sapiens sapiens, at least in the north. The species you refer to lives south of the goat. As far as the meat goes have some witchety grubs and wait for Spring and come up for some of our beef. Your pretty funny, China!


Hey You ? Now them's fighting words. You'll notice I've let slip the wombat of war.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Shessssshhhhhhh, what is with this "Humor Mortem", "the Day the Fun Died" crap? One simple SUGGESTION to not let things get out of hand and the world has ended? 'Fer crying out loud. Nobody said to stop kidding and joking, or that there was anything wrong with it.

Is it so damn unreasonable to be reminded that there are other people on this board? And that maybe sometimes things can get a bit over the top? Makes me wonder if any of this was actually read or not.

*"I would ask that we all think just a little bit more before taking a thread to the "lighter side" with a joke or a jibe or a picture that is out of context."*

I don't see the word stop, halt, quit, desist, cease or any other word that means don't do something. All that says is to show a little consideration, nothing more. I guess I didn't know that showing a bit of consideration meant you couldn't have fun anymore.


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi! My name's Bob and ya know, Bob got serious once and that's when the voices started ... they said, Tell PB not to worry. Those boys change avatars more often than underwear.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Have to agree with PB, some are taking themselves and their rights a little to seriously here. Someone suggests thinking about something and the fingers do the walking,.....little thought beforehand.

There is no place on any boards for personal insults, but this is the internet and it will happen. It will only turn into a continuous stream if we the users take it there. 

I, for one (and there are obviously a lot of others) enjoy the banter, insults, and jokes back and forth.....some of the time! At other times I come to learn about sailing ideas, boats, products, etc.. As a regular reader and infrequent poster I have learned to identify when the thread is starting to become a personal buddy list and off subject. I then stay away from the thread or go to the thread dependent on what I am looking for at the moment. Works for me and certainly does not bother me personally that threads get hijacked. In most cases the questions get answered first anyway.

To Cam and PB's thoughts though, newbies will make a decision fairly soon whether to stay and play or leave. Some, as evidenced by this thread, will enjoy the game, but I think that there are probably a lot that stop, look, and may leave. We will never know, because they are not here anymore.

On the Cruisers Forum they have been going through a similar problem lately. The insults started flying, feelings were hurt, and the last I looked one of the moderators left because he took the insults very personally. Even thought they have a subject area for off topic threads, they continue to filter into regular threads anyway. 

As I have said, I have found a way to work around my needs here. Most likely many of us have. However, I think that the boards moderators and owners need to step in and make a suggestion on how to handle this. Asking the board will give you exactly what this thread has gotten, lots of opinions, some strong opinions, and in the end somebody will be pissed because it did not go their way. Then the free speech card will be thrown, and some will claim to be leaving because they did not get there way. 

Yes, we live in a democracy.... but the board is financed by a corporation. I think that there hope is that we enjoy the board, keep coming back, and hey.......buy something!! The newbies spend the most money by the way. The rest of us are already boat poor!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

* We Canadians have found that accomodation of those with differences is the only true path to harmony...

*Canada...harmony??? Don't get me wrong...I love hanging out with Canadians (mostly) but I was just skiing in Tremblant this past week and driving through Quebec I had the "talk radio" on. Multiple political parties blaming each other...secessionist referendums...gay bashing...hospital care scandals. *I felt right at home!!*

We had a great time and found the French Canucks to be really hospitable...(watched a hockey game between the Habs and Toronto in a sports bar...whoa!!)....For Giu's benefit, I will state that not all French speaking people are bad!!  Probably because you can't get water out of a hose up there!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I, for one, think of Canada and accomodation as being synonymous.


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

Aww crap! I just deleted my eloquent post. Short version: I like sailnet better when it's funny, and visit more often. Questions with no helmets in them still get answered and well. 
Giulietta rocks! (the guy and the boat, haven't met his wife but she must be a saint!)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

yotphix said:


> Aww crap! I just deleted my eloquent post. Short version: I like sailnet better when it's funny, and visit more often. Questions with no helmets in them still get answered and well.
> Giulietta rocks! (the guy and the boat, haven't met his wife but she must be a saint!)


Actually, I'd describe her as a martyr...given she's married to him..


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Suppressing my feeble attempts at humor for the moment, I would say it is rather difficult to look at Giu's photos and not see what appears to be a very happy family. You Go, Portagee!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

That's not his family sailaway...he just Photoshops them into his life! He is really just an old lonely guy who dreams of past Portuguese victories at sea but has yet to put any of his own on the wall! 

This is fun when he's not hitting back!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well I'm in Hawaii wishing I had my boat with me...........what would I do without Sailnet?????????? I have a lot of fun here. Without facial expressions ,tonal changes and all those things the printed work can easily be misconstrued..... on my first post I sort of upset Giu unintentionally and now he is going to start a nice ol sailors hippie commune in southern Portugal..........snip snip and thanks to yawl(southern vessel) for keeping me away from the tv and out of the blonde bikers bar this evening.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Back at home huh Cam ???  ....'tis true (and a credit to the richness and diversity of the Canadian utopia we enjoy) that people in our country have wildly differing opinions...however, when we determine that any particular group is getting pooped on a little too much, we pass a law to prevent it from continuing. We can't tell people what to think, don't really want to, but what we can do is separate them from all their disposable income, and sometimes their freedom, if they start making life too difficult for any of their fellow citizens. And we also take great pride in our ability to laugh at ourselves, and anyone else who starts to take themselves too seriously. We RULE !!      If you send me, and the other Canucks on the site, lots of your American dollars, then we will organise a conference on Lake Ontario this year where we will impart the secrets to truly harmonious co-existence and how to drink fourteen beers and still round a mark nicely  And then we'll all put on helmets (or Helmuts - whatever floats yer boat) and lay waste to the West Marine store ! Tabernac !!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Sailormann said:


> If you send me, and the other Canucks on the site, lots of your American dollars, then we will organise a conference on Lake Ontario this year where we will impart the secrets to truly harmonious co-existence


You are way, way, way off the mark here, Sailormann. I spent a summer in Calgary a few years back. The streets were clean, and the crime almost nonexistent, which made me feel "weird." It was like I was always having to adjust my undershorts or something. To make a little walkin' around money, I decided to sell crack to kids at an elementary school there. NEVER have I felt so unwelcome. The idea that Canadiens are these really nice, accepting people is a load of crap.
Sailhog


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sailormann..nah...the summer conference will have to be held in Nova Scotia as I cannot be away from salt water too long and I only wanna talk with REAL sailors...not lake sailors!!<g> That should leave more Labatt's for me!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well - as an ex Nova Scotian I won't dispute the fact that if there's real sailing that needs to be done, there's nothing like the North Atlantic in January  But as I approach my dotage, and find the world has become a place where only the truly wealthy can afford something that has a hull thicker than 1/4", I have decided to make my peace with crowded marinas, incredibly pretentious 'yachtsmen' and those who refer to 25 knot breezes as storms. God help me, I'm even beginning to appreciate coming back in at the end of a day with dry clothes and the same number of crew I left with...HELP !!!!


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

No one should ever insult Giuletta's family as the pictures demonstrate, he has an attractive wife and beautiful children. Leave them out of it!

Now his aunt's.... that's another story. I heard his aunts her going to do a calendar but thought they conudn't because there were only 4 of them. The calendar printer/ salesman step forward and said "no problem ladies, each of you is big enough to cover 3 months."


Actual story about photoshoping the family... Years ago before I worked for myself I worked in an office with a control freek office manager. First day she gave you the matching paperclip holder, stapler and picture frame with a collage of models photos.. I never bother to put any personal photos in and after about a month she asked me why. I replied that I thought the ones that came with the frame were much more attractive than my own family. I also told her that I made up stories for each one like "that's my brother the lawyer and there's my cousin, she lives in Dallas..."
Pigslo
'


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have been reading Sailnet's forums since 2002. I have never logged in or participated, I have been a silent reader, until now. I agree that nothing should be changed. The joking and fun by CD, T34C, Giulietta and others has given this site a new better face, much better than it was before. It is spontaneous, clean and fun.

For those that are not happy, you have alternatives, you know? One of them is leave…

Keep the joking coming guys…I’m an old fart that needs it, helps my days go by…I now spend more time here than ever.

Stan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hog - we're growing up - keep the faith - why just the other the day the cops shot an unarmed robber, and we're getting good with crystal and stuff...give us another chance ...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Glad we finaly coaxed you over to the dark side Stan...welcome aboard!


----------



## southerncross31 (Sep 16, 2006)

Gui made rude comments about my wife so i don't know why he's being such a sensitive hypocrite. Now CAM is making "forbidden" jokes about lake sailors! Everyone's a hypocrite. Thats why this is the only sailing chatroom i like! I drive a 1995 camaro with a 383 so I'm one too


----------



## southerncross31 (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't think people w/o a sense of humor belong on this site....and that's just fine by me!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

While I haven't kept up with cars for the past twenty years, last I knew the 383 was a Chrysler engine. Just curious.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

PBzeer said:


> While I haven't kept up with cars for the past twenty years, last I knew the 383 was a Chrysler engine. Just curious.


350 stroker. It's a 350 block with a 400 crank. Very good motor. LOL, ya don't think the 327 after my name is there for looks do ya?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Ahhh. I see. Well, I replaced a 396 in a '68 Camaro with a 283 that was wayyyyyy tricked out. Not much of a top end, but boy would it get to it fast.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm old and respectable <g> now so just drive my chevy truck with a 350, but I used to have a 68 camero with a small block 400. That was a sweet ride until it swallowed a valve.

Charlie


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

In "the day" I was really in to hot rods. We used to have a saying around the local track, the ONLY thing that can beat cubic inches is RPMs, and the small blocks had that in spades. Not to say I always won, but I took my share of big blocks to the cleaners.
IMHO, the 400 was only good for parts,,LOL,, it was Chevy's way of trying to make a BIG little motor.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

tdw,
Some hours later I have stopped laughing. "The wombat of war". I think your wombat needs a breast plate or something. btw, what a great name for an aussie boat, "Wombat Warrior". lol


----------



## donrr1 (Oct 25, 2002)

'In the day", I had a 66 GTO, 389, 4 speed. Lot's of torque, not a spinner (I found that out at Maple Grove when I couldn't find third). Later I got myself a 67 Camaro with a 327, that motor could spin. Off the line the GTO was a launch, the Camaro was mayhem. Is this off topic?, geee I'ze sowwy.


----------



## southerncross31 (Sep 16, 2006)

Now if I could only find a way to put an LS2 into my heavy old boat...like those guys did in that 80's flick.....man would i be cool then! With all the popularity i could gain i would strive to bring back the MULLET...with a tail and a mowhawk! Then i would convert my Fiero to electric power and save the world from toxic exahust fumes. Although....a little warmth would be better than a little ice-age, otherwise we'd all be eating potatoes.


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Olds 455 Rocket ... nuff said ...


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Chrome it and use it for an anchor,,,LOL. J/K They do make great hot boat motors.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't have a problem with levity, sailors being by nature and necessity a cheerful, optimistic lot (otherwise we'd neither buy boats nor leave docks!).

Frankly, I get what I pay for here, and it's vastly better than the old Usenet groups used to be. My internet service provider stopped carrying them for free about a year ago, and I thought I'd miss them. But I don't.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

sailaway21 said:


> .. what a great name for an aussie boat, "Wombat Warrior". lol


 I remember seeing a WOMBAT fired near Salisbury, but it was a recoiless rifle: "WOMBAT - Weapon of Magnesium Battalion Anti-Tank (UK)"


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Idiens said:


> I remember seeing a WOMBAT fired near Salisbury, but it was a recoiless rifle: "WOMBAT - Weapon of Magnesium Battalion Anti-Tank (UK)"


And a fleet of sailboats near me just started carrying those as backup anti-PWC weapons.


----------



## Hawkeye25 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, and not for nothing, I just got to say, anybody big enough to read these posts has got to be big enough to take a joke. First off, I didn't grow this long and do my time in Viet Nam and support this nation all my life so some self appointed moo-yak mayor of the postings could tell me what to say and how to say it. I never deliberately humiliate a member, though some dearly deserve it, and anyone who thinks these postings are the end all of grim information sharing has a distorted perspective of reality. People who get their feelings hurt are too thin-skinned and need to learn that there is no need whatever to place value on every word every person writes. In fact, it's a good idea to reserve judgement on anything not carried down from the mountain on smoking stone tablets.

I've lived on the waterfront all my life and each and every day someone has said some jab or sideways shot at someone else with a wry grin and half-closed eyes. He who stomps off in a huff is no good company anyway and will not be missed. We cannot dilute simple conversation so completely in a search for political correctness or sterile interpretation that it cripples the act of free discussion or the spirit of free speech.

It is entirely appropriate that moderation in content on this forum be maintained, but inappropriate that it be stiffled so severely that humor be trampled so as to avoid ruffling the delicate feathers of every new school marm that wanders in.

Hawk


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> tdw,
> Some hours later I have stopped laughing. "The wombat of war". I think your wombat needs a breast plate or something. btw, what a great name for an aussie boat, "Wombat Warrior". lol


Aw gee, you're just not taking me seriously are you ? Now look, despite that friendly exterior your Wombat can cause serious damage when aroused. It's all in the Wombat code of practice "Eats Roots and Leaves".

We do have a tender called Soggy Wombat. Not quite as macho as Warrior but hey, you know me, bleedin' heart liberal. Peace Love Happiness Man !! 

cheers


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Idiens said:


> I remember seeing a WOMBAT fired near Salisbury, but it was a recoiless rifle: "WOMBAT - Weapon of Magnesium Battalion Anti-Tank (UK)"


We just catapult the real thing at any oncoming vessels. People complain about getting hit by flying fish at sea, herumph, wait until you catch one of these babies in the face. Wombat Woosh Wallop.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

TDW, I think that would be a wombatapult,, what's wrong with you people down there. Catapults are for cats,,, good grief.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> That's not his family sailaway...he just Photoshops them into his life! He is really just an old lonely guy who dreams of past Portuguese victories at sea but has yet to put any of his own on the wall!
> 
> This is fun when he's not hitting back!!


*WHO ARE YOU TO SAY THAT????? LEAVE MY DAD ALONE!!!*










*Hummm How did Cam figure that out????? He found out I'm just another SOFA SAILOR....OH NO!!!!!*










*Better show him my real family......*










I'm back ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

goose327 said:


> TDW, I think that would be a wombatapult,, what's wrong with you people down there. Catapults are for cats,,, good grief.


Nah Goose. If we use the Wombatapult they can see what's coming. Using the less conspicuous Catapult all they are expecting is a little bit of *****.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I knew it was too good to last!! <g> Welcome back Giu!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Effing hell Bluebottle ! Don't do that. Scared the bejesus out of me , man that is uglier than the bastard offspring of a Wombat and a and a and a and a.... Bluebottle maybe.

ps - given that this thread has gone to the Marsupials a question for you. What is the Portugese equivalent to Jamon Iberica ? Seriously. I'm not joking. Nothing I know of compares to the taste of real Jamon Iberica. It has been illegal to import into Australia but has just been allowed. Waiting for my first taste. This week I hope. Yummmmmmmmoooooooo !


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I am in Casper, Wyoming!!!!!

Why you may ask????

Because my life is a f**** rich colour tapestry!!!!!


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Giulietta said:


> I am in Casper, Wyoming!!!!!
> 
> Why you may ask????
> 
> Because my life is a f**** rich colour tapestry!!!!!


CASPER WYOMING!?!? Welcome back Giu. ahhhahhhahaaaa


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> ps - given that this thread has gone to the Marsupials a question for you. What is the Portugese equivalent to Jamon Iberica ? Seriously. I'm not joking. Nothing I know of compares to the taste of real Jamon Iberica. It has been illegal to import into Australia but has just been allowed. Waiting for my first taste. This week I hope. Yummmmmmmmoooooooo !


The best PRESUNTO (smoked ham) is the PATA NEGRA (black foot), made from black pig.

Its as good in Spain as it is in Portugal...But ours is more smoked than the spanish...we also "cure" it more than they do..

Look for Presunto!!

http://www.idrha.min-agricultura.pt/produtos_tradicionais/salsicharia/presunto_barrancos.htm

But Spanish or Portuguese its all Iberian..


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

goose327 said:


> CASPER WYOMING!?!? Welcome back Giu. ahhhahhhahaaaa


Yes......that Casper.....

Its cold, deserted, my Hertz rental was not there and they made me fly ion one of those Buddy holly F*** planes with the props right on my forhead!!!!!

This is going to be a wonderfull 2 weeks......


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> I knew it was too good to last!! <g> Welcome back Giu!!


No backbone Cam. These young whipperrsnappers, too much easy living. Told him we needed to go on a hunger strike but nope, caught the bugger sneaking out for some drunken chook. Now when Joe, Che, Fidel, Mao, Ho and I were in our prime things would have been different I can tell you. Why we would have walked across hot coals to defend our rights and liberties. I was only saying to Fidel the other night, Fidel I said, we are the last of a dying breed, once we are gone the revolution is done for. Where's bloody Trostsky now that we need him eh ?

"
Arise! ye starvelings, from your slumbers; Arise! ye criminals of want. For Reason in revolt now thunders, And ends at last the age of cant. Now away with all superstitions. Servile masses, arise! arise! We'll change forthwith the old conditions, And spurn the dust to win the prize. Then comrades, come rally, And the last fight let us face. The Internationale Unites the human race. "

Quite brings a tear to me aye


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

Ah Gui you must have gone to the states to try a Catalina.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn Giu,

You back already?? I was trying to put another song together. No one liked my Scooby-Doo so next time I am doing the Bee-Gee's. 

But you are not going to get it for a while. I came in and my office is under water. I am typing this with my feet wet. No ****, I came in to do some work, saw the floor an inch thick. Then said to HELL WITH IT, flipped on the computer, and signed on Sailnet. Looks like tomorrow will be interesting. I ain't screwin with it tonight. I think I am about ready to say screw this and go cruising.

Deep breath. See y'all later.

signed,

Swimming Dad.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Damn Giu,
> 
> You back already?? I was trying to put another song together. No one liked my Scooby-Doo so next time I am doing the Bee-Gee's.
> 
> ...


*THAT IS THE SADEST EXCUSE I EVER HEARD SOMEONE SAY TO JUSTIFY COMING TO SAILNET.......

OHHH HONEY......MY OFFICE IS FLOODED...I'LL BE BACK SOON......   *


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> No backbone Cam. These young whipperrsnappers, too much easy living. Told him we needed to go on a hunger strike but nope, caught the bugger sneaking out for some drunken chook. Now when Joe, Che, Fidel, Mao, Ho and I were in our prime things would have been different I can tell you. Why we would have walked across hot coals to defend our rights and liberties. I was only saying to Fidel the other night, Fidel I said, we are the last of a dying breed, once we are gone the revolution is done for. Where's bloody Trostsky now that we need him eh ?
> 
> "
> Arise! ye starvelings, from your slumbers; Arise! ye criminals of want. For Reason in revolt now thunders, And ends at last the age of cant. Now away with all superstitions. Servile masses, arise! arise! We'll change forthwith the old conditions, And spurn the dust to win the prize. Then comrades, come rally, And the last fight let us face. The Internationale Unites the human race. "
> ...


Have you checked if your Diesel is not smoking inside the boat?????


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> The best PRESUNTO (smoked ham) is the PATA NEGRA (black foot), made from black pig.
> 
> Its as good in Spain as it is in Portugal...But ours is more smoked than the spanish...we also "cure" it more than they do..
> 
> ...


mmmmm drooling. happy pigs eat acorns, wild rosemary and thyme. mmmmmm. pan con tomate, super dry sherry, jamon. bliss. But yes, must be Pata *****.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

chris_gee said:


> Ah Gui you must have gone to the states to try a Catalina.


If a Catalina makes it to Casper Wyoming....the hell with it I'm buying one tomorrow!!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Turns out the water heater next door busted and, well, you get the picture. This is about to ruin my weekend. I gotta go put my flippers on. See everyone later.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Have you checked if your Diesel is not smoking inside the boat?????


You suggesting that perhaps I'm a mizzen short of a ketch ?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> You suggesting that perhaps I'm a mizzen short of a ketch ?


YES!!!!!

Hey TD what's with your avatar and the picture of that ugly dog?????


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> YES!!!!!
> 
> Hey TD what's with your avatar and the picture of that ugly dog?????


ugly ? UGLY ? Hah. This from a man who takes a Flokati rug for a walk each day ? snot a dog anyways is a wombat and shes snot ugly. nasty bluebottle. not nice. wombat sulk now.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Wombat...Whatever it is I hope is is not Ketching!! <g>


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Now now now....Mr. Cam you're out of order here....no joking with the members


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Let's see. Dad's at sea, in the office. The Wombat's of War are singing the internationale. And the Portagee has made a hypodermic insertion to the cultural capital of the high plains. And the moderator is in a jovial mood. Things were just a little bland this Sunday afternoon. Now that Captain Chaos and his merry band of wombatateers has returned I will no doubt be up all night to no good purpose. Oh well, what's new?

Dad,
If that's the only hot water you managed to get into this weekend you're probably doing better than me.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I once worked for a very large corporation....I had a colleague whose wife was cheating him....everyone knew except him....really..

One day, another colleague on his way to work saw the wife of this other guy get in the house with someone...he went to the oiffice and told everybody...by now everyone was feeling sorry for the poor guy that was being cheated all this time...so duscussions were taken on how to tell our friend...until someone had the idea to tell the poor "cornuto" that his wife had called that she was out and there was a large flood in the house....

Anyway the guy goes home...finds the wife...and guess the rest..THAT's NOT THE FUNNY PART....

about one or two years later we received a new CEO, a Swiss guy....he rented a nice house and was still adapting to life in Portugal.....

anyway...we're all in this big Board of directors meeting when our CEO arrives late...unusual for a Swiss...so one guy asked what happened

The Swiss said...he had a flood in his house, and his wife was there...everyone started laughing real hard......the Swiss never understood....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Wombat...Whatever it is I hope is is not Ketching!! <g>


Careful Cam, schooner or later the Wombat's gunna getcha and we'll ensure the punishment fits the crime.

And finally, there was a person who sent ten different puns to friends,
with the hope that at least one of the puns would make them laugh. Unfortunately,
No Pun In Ten Did.

  ​


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Ermmm......tdw, didn't Old Joe find Leon a bit inconvientent?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Ermmm......tdw, didn't Old Joe find Leon a bit inconvientent?


Nah. Joe and Leon were great mates. The ice pick in the neck kinda put a hold on their friendship for a short time but the comrades have never let something as piddling as murder come between them. You have to look at the big pickture. While Leon may well have been inconvenient I do believe that by the time the old bastard died Joe was a bit incontinent. Vladimir on the other hand seemed to get into a bit of a pickle.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, it was somewhat inconsiderate of Leon to make Joey Boy send someone all the way to Mexico to deliever the ice pick of friendship.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Watch out..there are reports of a killer marsupial on Sailnet today... short, brown, fuzzy, and responds to TDW... If you see this animal, assume it is rabid, armed and dangerous. Do not approach and call animal control authorities immediately.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> I am in Casper, Wyoming!!!!!
> 
> Why you may ask????
> 
> Because my life is a f**** rich colour tapestry!!!!!


Welcome to my neck of the woods (well you're 4 hours up I-25 from me, but a hell of a lot closer than Portugal.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I am in Casper, Wyoming!!!!!
> 
> Why you may ask????
> 
> Because my life is a f**** rich colour tapestry!!!!!


The DHS must have missed you... I had put you on the no-fly list...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Well, it was somewhat inconsiderate of Leon to make Joey Boy send someone all the way to Mexico to deliever the ice pick of friendship.


Just another fellow traveller !  Joe was a bit slow I'm afraid, and a tad hard of hearing. In fact I told him to pick up some ice and a swizzle stick, not ice some aging bolshevik. Leon was overly fond of his Margarittas (sp).

(Wombats of War, Icepicks of Friendship, next we will be known as the Posters of Profundity, which is an improvement i suppose on the Pundits of Profanity.)


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

*pulling his hair out !*

As I sit here reading back on this post I can just picture CAM sitting in his chair pulling his hair out over this thread..... this is so damn funny! 
talk about getting off topic! hijacked whatever we call it! this is it!
Cam the boys are always gonna be boys...so if ya cant beat,join-em I didnt make that up lol oh yeah and shhhhh dont tell I told ya but their at on another post with this poor guy trying to write a book OMG 
and nobody said anything one of the regulars had an article published about him ****ting himself....whats up with that ? oh I loved that story,hey "G" did you ever get that issues of latts and atts??

oh i feel like the kid in school everybody called "NARC" hahaheheheee

cw


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I have it on good authority that Cam (I call him Dear Leader, I see a resemblence) has blown out his knee. This means that, even if we do bring him to his knees, he'll be of little use to us.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> I have it on good authority that Cam (I call him Dear Leader, I see a resemblence) has blown out his knee. This means that, even if we do bring him to his knees, he'll be of little use to us.


Kneecapped by the Portuguese mafioso I presume.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Actually it was those FRENCH Canadians...I am OK...just no good for skiing. I think i'm going on vacation again for a while....I've come back to anarchy!!! <g> Let the games continue....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

tdw- If you continue with all the "Attack" and revolutionary talk you may need to change your avatar to, say..... a Casowary?????

G- Please don't post those ugly family photo's again or even I'm going to make fun of them!!!!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ah, little grasshopper(Cam). You have discovered that bolting the lid on the boiling kettle is much different than letting it just rest on top.<G> And you thought you were just adjusting the flame! Remember grasshopper; No good dead goes unpunished!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

T34C said:


> tdw- If you continue with all the "Attack" and revolutionary talk you may need to change your avatar to, say..... a Casowary?????
> 
> G- Please don't post those ugly family photo's again or even I'm going to make fun of them!!!!


A Casowary ? - Don't get pecky with me.

Or are you suggesting I am less a Marsupial than a Bird Brain.

Then again as the token bleeding heart liberal maybe an Emu would make more sense. Casowarys don't bury their heads in the sand.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> A Casowary ? - Don't get pecky with me.
> 
> Or are you suggesting I am less a Marsupial than a Bird Brain.
> 
> Then again as the token bleeding heart liberal maybe an Emu would make more sense. Casowarys don't bury their heads in the sand.


Just pointing out that the Green and Gold has a diverse arsenal of critters perhaps better for waging war than a fat rat.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

T34C said:


> Just pointing out that the Green and Gold has a diverse arsenal of critters perhaps better for waging war than a fat rat.


FAT ? Svelte if you don't mind. Possibly a tad large boned but FAT. Herumph.

Anyway , Wombats are a damn sight cuddlier than one of these suckers.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Would that lovely critter be a near-lethal funnel web spider of Australian fame.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Would it be advisable to take one of those on an extended bluewater cruise? 





Dam, I hate spiders, I'll stick with the pony.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Would that lovely critter be a near-lethal funnel web spider of Australian fame.


World's deadliest spider I believe. "_Atrax robustus" and it's kin "Hadronyche formidabilis" aka Funnel Web. Nasty horrible critters. Interestingly enough though their venom is only deadly to Primates. Wombats are immune. _


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I saw a Cowboy today...never seen a real one before...this is scary....

cowboys...mountains....I don't know....   

And deer that aren't affraid of people, and at least 80 white rabbits dead on the road in 20 minutes car drive....   

weird place this on here...cold as ****...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

goose327 said:


> Would it be advisable to take one of those on an extended bluewater cruise?
> 
> Dam, I hate spiders, I'll stick with the pony.


Damn Goose, I almost chocked I was laughing soo hard!! ( I just finished readin about the damned dogs.) Too funny!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> World's deadliest spider I believe. "_Atrax robustus" and it's kin "Hadronyche formidabilis" aka Funnel Web. Nasty horrible critters. Interestingly enough though their venom is only deadly to Primates. Wombats are immune. _


What about the "Bird eating spider"??? Or the lovely Red Back???

I think you've got more than your share critters to choose from. (beyond the vertically challenged rat.)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I saw a Cowboy today...never seen a real one before...this is scary....
> 
> cowboys...mountains....I don't know....
> 
> ...


Mmmmm, roadkill, good eatin' tonight bubba. Betcha dem Wabbits is scared of people now. Deer and Cowboys were harder for you to hit ? Never could trust the steering on a Chevvy.

Poor Bluebottle, culture shock seeems to be setting in.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I saw a Cowboy today...never seen a real one before...this is scary....
> 
> cowboys...mountains....I don't know....


G- What ever you do, DO NOT COMBINE THESE TWO INGREDIENTS!!!!! 
And the rule to live by, "If you drop it, leave it!"


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

goose327 said:


> Would it be advisable to take one of those on an extended bluewater cruise?
> 
> Dam, I hate spiders, I'll stick with the pony.


Dear Mr Goose,

Having cruised extensively with my pet funnel web spiders I can assure you that they make fine travelling companions although they do suffer somewhat from Mal de Mer. Thankfully FW vomit is not a major cleaning issue so this can be tolerated and the little suckers turds are not exactly great steaming piles. They are also fond of eating Cockroaches so keeping down vermin becomes somewhat easier.

When travelling with your fanged friends bare feet tend to be a nuisance as they have a profound liking for nibbling on toes. Other than a slow painful death, these nibbles will cause no great inconvenience. I've found a good stout pair of work boots to be the answer although their non slip properties (particularly with a splattered Funnel Web attached) can be tricky.

I've read in your previous posts that you are trying to decide between a horse and a funnel web. Both have their pros and cons but either would be preferable to a Rattlesnake. Personally I'd recommend a Wombat. Stuffed and mounted being my preferred option.

Your Friend


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

T34C said:


> What about the "Bird eating spider"??? Or the lovely Red Back???
> 
> I think you've got more than your share critters to choose from. (beyond the vertically challenged rat.)


 
"There was a redback on the toilet seat, when I was there last nightI didn't see him in the dark, but boy I felt his bite.I jumped high up into the air and when I hit the groundThat crafty redback spider, wasn't nowhere to be found.I rushed into the missus, told her just where I'd been bitShe grabbed the cut-throat razor blade, and I nearly took a fit.I said, "Just forget what's on your mind and call the doctor, please,'Cause I've got a feeling that your cure is worse than the disease."There was a redback on the toilet seat, when I was there last nightI didn't see him in the dark, but boy I felt his bite.And now I'm here in hospital, a sad and sorry siteAnd I curse the redback spider, on the toilet seat last night.I can't lie down, I can't sit up and I don't know what to doAnd all the nurses think it's funny, but that's not my point of view.I tell you it's embarrassing and that to say the leastThat I'm too sick to eat a bit, while that spider had a feast."

(Traditional Australian Folksong)

Redbacks are a bugger but they are small and not aggressive. You really have to stick your finger down their throat to get bitten although sitting on them can provoke a certain negative response on their part. Sadly around 250 poor sods manage to do just that each year. Interestingly enough ye olde Bird Eating Spider is not venomous to primates although it's quite capable of doing some damage through sheer brute force.

There will be an eximination tomorrow on Australian Flaura and Fauna. I do hope you have all been paying attention.​


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just curious...what does the T. D. stand for? Totally Deranged is my best guess.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Giulietta said:


> I saw a Cowboy today...never seen a real one before...this is scary....
> 
> cowboys...mountains....I don't know....
> 
> ...


Welcome to America. If you get hungry feel free to help yourself to the roadkill.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> Welcome to America. If you get hungry feel free to help yourself to the roadkill.


That's not roadkill, it a country buffet!!!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Giu....Cowboys? Mountains? Hope you don't go Broke Back there in Casper!!<g>


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And the great thing about road kill is it's pre-tenderized.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

lol, love it !!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Just curious...what does the T. D. stand for? Totally Deranged is my best guess.


The description may be apt but no, that's not what it stands for. Hey, a wombat needs to retain some sense of mystery.


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad to see everyone is back to normal 

I read the first few posts last week, saw where this was going, got caught up in work and ignored the last 4-5 days. Just went through the thread this evening! Laughed so hard: read the last few pages first then go back to the first page!!! 

Life is too short to get serious too often.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Giu....Cowboys? Mountains? Hope you don't go Broke Back there in Casper!!<g>


Don't you worry....you know something...I never saw that movie....

Anyway...just imagine how I'm feeling here..its really odd...you have to love the US for its diffrences within.

First for someone coming from Europe, where the only wild animals are ants and flies (we killed everything else), coming here and seeing animals I can't even pronounce....  and seeing them in downtown....I mean..these here bellow, I only saw them that near, at the zoo, and still I think they were further than these....




























Then they have these Antelope everywhere and thousands of white rabbits....Its all confusing to me...but exciting too.

Then just before I got here, I flew from Boston to Denver and I saw T34C's and Sailortjk1's lakes all frozen....and this is the view of casper as we were getting ready to land in the Buddy Holly F*** plane....










And then the "nothing" out here..you know...its almost like being in the middle of the ocean...I never been in place with so much "nothing"....

Then the trucks, pulling things I never saw before...they look like a whole bunch of tubes and stuff...

To me...an European *******...this is all weird....

By the way..they love guns here, and one guy said he only goes to the mountain with his guns...because there are Bears!!!! and Puma!!!!

Ah he also takes a pistol, because there's weird people hidding in the mountain....whatever that means.....


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

The excitement in your "voice" says it all Giu. I'm used to all having deer and all other sorts of wildlife around, even the occasional mountain lion. I forget sometimes that some place aren't so lucky.
My wife and I were on vacation a few years ago in a little town near Morro Bay. We met a really nice Isreali couple and they said NOW they understand why whenever they travel, they seldom meet Americans on "holiday". We have everything the rest of the world has, right here at home. Glad your enjoying your visit, even if it is a little chilly.....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

Umm...those are deer—not antelope...


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Thems good eatin' Giu!!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Giu-
> 
> Umm...those are deer-not antelope...


I know...I posted the deer, and then said they also have antelope...they are white and fluffier...the antelope...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Don't you worry....you know something...I never saw that movie....
> 
> Anyway...just imagine how I'm feeling here..its really odd...you have to love the US for its diffrences within.
> 
> Ah he also takes a pistol, because there's weird people hidding in the mountain....whatever that means.....


Looks like pretty bleak BB, kind of like the middle of Oz except effing cold. It's not often a photograph actually makes you feel cold but those did.

As for the weird people, I hear tell they are called The Long Trunked Republicans.  Endangered species. Vicious when provoked . Safe to handle provided you approach from their blind side as they only have one eye. Only one natural enemy and that is the Great Woolly Democrat. It was thought that the sub species Hilariarses Clintonextra was the prime threat but a newly discovered cousin Barackus Obeonecanobe is apparently striking fear in their very heartland. The previously perceived threat Goreus Inconvenience seems to not be the worry it once was. The Democrat species seems to have it's own major weakness caused by a genetic disposition to bleeding of the heart. This is incurable and the effected animal has to be put down. Verbally.

Interestingly enough the Long Trunk has been known to go feral and this breed, known as the Lone Cheney , strikes fear into even the hardest of the hard. The LT was thought to be capable of flying but it's left wing is so stunted that it can only go round in circles before disappearing up its own ass, which brings me back to the Wooly Democrat.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I know...I posted the deer, and then said they also have antelope...they are white and fluffier...the antelope...


I thought they were rabbits.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to the west Giu. We had a fox in our front yard checking out my boat tonight.

Charlie


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

A fox, really??

Are you in Colorado?? Far from Denver?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Giu,
You should have scheduled this trip during hunting season. Hunters tell more lies than sailors. Seriously, you'd have a blast. Mule deer or prong horn antelope.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I really really don't like hunting...its rare in portugal and I feel sorry for the animals.

I'm not against hunting or anything like you do in the US..where people actually eat what they hunt...I am against those that hunt for fun, and don't eat what they hunt...

Either way I'm allways sorry for the animals, so I stay out of it.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Wait till you see the big rattlesnakes Giu!! ...but they help keep the bear population down! Check your car and under the seats in the AM as they like warm, dry places. <G>


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Whats that thing all snuggled up at the bottom of the bed under your covers?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Wait till you see the big rattlesnakes Giu!! ...but they help keep the bear population down! Check your car and under the seats in the AM as they like warm, dry places. <G>


Are you serious??? Man that is one animal I can't stand......I hate them...wouldn't kill them but don't want them near me...at all

Are you serious about the car??


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

He is very serious. And I am serious about the bed. I lived in Arizona for ten years. Found a couple in my sleeping bag one morning when I woke up.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ahahahahaha

I thought you were serious....


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

It is not wise to mock the snake


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

_ "It is not wise to mock the snake"_

is that a line you use on your wife BF ???       ROFLMAO


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Didn't the cowboys tell you about putting rope around your bed? Boy, those cowboys must not have like you if they didn't tell you about the rope or the car. Where do you think those rattlers go in the winter?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh man, THAT was funny, sailormann.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

No its not funny

I really hate snakes


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Photoshop, anybody? I am too tired.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

BF...As long as she dooesn't say..."that's no snake you little worm" I think you are OK !!

As for photoshop...who needs it when you have the real thing!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> A fox, really??
> 
> Are you in Colorado?? Far from Denver?


I'm between Denver and Boulder. If traffic is good, it takes me about 30 minutes to get to downtown Denver, and about 45 minutes to get to the airport.

That was the first time I've seen one in my yard, but I see both foxes and coyotes crossing the street on a regular basis.

If you were driving to Denver instead of flying, I'd say drop by for a beer or dinner.

Charlie


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Coyotes have become a real problem in our area. People are loosing their pets to them on a regular baisis. 

G, we have to hunt the deer and other animals to keep the population in balance. Too many is a bad thing. 

You have to be careful driving your car, deer do a lot of damage if you were to hit one; Worse yet, if you ride a motor cycle.


----------



## Neises (Feb 24, 2007)

This is why I love it here! A thread about staying on topic has evolved, not degraded, into discussing laws of the food chain. A bit ironic considering standard internet protocol suggests newbies are easy prey. 
...And I can relate to the whole thing!

I watched a similar community of incredibly fun intelligent folks fall apart after the owners decided to make it a serious source of info. 
Here's how it worked out.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, I can jump in on this conversation:

I shun the city (as many of you know) and live in the country. I was woken up at 4:00 this morning to coyotes just outside my fenced yard ( I used board on board to keep them and other EVEN LESS desirable creatures out). The coyotes took down a full grown steer from the herd. It was not mine - I lease out my acerage to a guy that keeps my ag exemption (smile!!). Last month someone saw a mountain lion, and luckily my neighbor got that too. I have seen many rattlers, skunks (unfortunately), water moccasins, and coyotes. Not a lot of deer usually (though a few come onto our property) as my neighbor is a hunter. The mountain lions are probably our worst predators around here. I hear coyotes every (EVERY) night.

And for all of that, I would not trade it for anything except cruising. It is awesome in the country, but takes getting used to. People are very friendly (though you cannot take a crap without someone knowing about it). I see stars every night - assuming it is not cloudy. The air is clean (when they are not burning trash or leaves). And you are not restricted by BS city codes (for better and worse).

Don't worry about the wildlife. The only cougars, skunks or coyotes you have to worry about are the ones you see in the day (as they are likely rabid). Cougars are more the exception, as they will hunt during the day sometimes but typically shun people. They might have interest in dogs or small kids though.

Here is what my neighbor got. A mountain lion and cougar are the same thing, as I recall.

http://www.desertusa.com/may96/du_mlion.html


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Damn Dad,
You belong on that there ******* page everybody is talking about.

Me, I'm the opposite of you. We live in a rual area about an hours drive from a major city. I figure we have the best of both worlds. Theater and Dinner when we want it, or peace and quite and coyotes just a short drive away.


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Bob got a cow elk last year ...
Used a high velocity Oldsmobile ...
Wasn't pretty ... or edible ...

CD
Roger that ...
Got a place outside Wherethehellami, Utah ...
Goin' there when the sharks chew off me other leg ...


----------



## Neises (Feb 24, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> A mountain lion and cougar are the same thing, as I recall.


Yes. Mountain lions, cougars, and pumas are all the same breed.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

My place in Alaska, there where mornings when I'd open the front door and be face to face with a moose. Now that will wake you up!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

werebeagle said:


> I'm between Denver and Boulder. If traffic is good, it takes me about 30 minutes to get to downtown Denver, and about 45 minutes to get to the airport.
> 
> That was the first time I've seen one in my yard, but I see both foxes and coyotes crossing the street on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Charlie, I will fly into Denver on my way back. It will be early in the morning...I will PM...we'll have breakfast instead!!!

I'll pm with details

OK??


----------



## RAGNAR (Feb 21, 2007)

PBzeer said:


> My place in Alaska, there where mornings when I'd open the front door and be face to face with a moose. Now that will wake you up!


"Tough room!" - Arthur


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Well in Portugal...we also have very wild animals..

I wake up in the morning...I see bees, flies...ants....an occasional caterpillar...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Giulietta said:


> Well in Portugal...we also have very wild animals..
> 
> I wake up in the morning...I see bees, flies...ants....an occasional caterpillar...


 . . . and the occasional waterhose-yielding Frenchman.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> . . . and the occasional waterhose-yielding Frenchman.


Ahhh those are lower forms of life...not really animals...salvage they are too.

Its a shame we have nothing of wildlife in Europe..should be a lesson......

any way...

Here its too cold for me...and no water....


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey Giu, those "cowboys" you saw in Casper, did they look anything like this handsom fellow?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ZZ...that's you...before you had a ZZ TOP beard......


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes'sir, that be me,, a few years ago. 
My Mom sent me a package of OLD pics yesterday, brought back alot of cool memories.
This one is another favorite, see at one time I was a real sailor,,LOL. 

Last one I promise.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes you were...I'll be damn...what war was that?? WWII?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

The great war of northern aggression!!


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

hey now, I'm not THAT old,,LOL. That was taken 32 years ago, almost to the day. The first one was a little before that.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

goose327 said:


> hey now, I'm not THAT old,,LOL. That was taken 32 years ago, almost to the day. The first one was a little before that.


I like your loos now better...specially the ZZ beard!!! Carry on sailor....

Guys...this one at least has given proof he's been a real sailor...ZZ, you get an extra 100 points in my consideration...


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

*recent wildlife sightings around the abode.*

We seem to have a herding species gathering around here, more investigation is warranted...


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

*they seem to be a rather social species*


























this one seems to be suffering from "idunneednostinkinsunblockitus"









perhaps the queen?









More data is required, I'm applying for a grant.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

you gotta love "north island" in the summer.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Paul,
Last time we saw that I think it was on the bow of Ian's boat.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I Ian's boat it was a "bow line"!!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CP-

Does the cuban know you've got these photos???


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Only time I had that many wimmen around my boat they all had canes or walkers ..... sigh.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Giu,
What?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> Giu,
> What?


You said: "Last time we saw that I think it was on the bow of Ian's boat."

And I said: In Ian's boat it was a "bow line"...reference to the fact the girl was in the bow, was full of lines (shape) and the thong was also a line...hence "bow line"...

Jaysus...do I have to explain everything to you???  Who's the foreigner here???


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Since this post is now about anything, what is the Rep Power that I see on the under right ?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Someone must like you Freesail - by clicking on the little scale in the upper right of a poster's window bar, he is adding to the poster's reputation points.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

It's a direct reflection of your ability to differentiate bow lines from thongs.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

SD & PB seem to be very popular with the thong crowd.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks, guys .....


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Heck, the only thongs I ever see are worn out sandals.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

That can be easily remedied with the Victoria's Secret catalog and a mirror.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Easier to wait for Ian's latest batch of photos. Come to think of it, he never answered my request they come help wash my boat when they were done with his.....hmmmm.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm... a mirror... then again, sailaway... I really don't think I want to know.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Sailingdog, I'm glad you said something. I was scratching my head feeling like I ought to know what the mirror was for.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't understand..why the mirror????


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah, beats me too. This is the 21st Century for heavens sake. Use a bloody miniature camera in the tip of your shoe.


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

The thread has now descended into joking around. Did someone answer the question?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, we have all agreed that people with no sense of humor really need to go elsewhere... and that if you're adult enough to surf to sailnet, then you're adult enough to take the ribbing that comes with asking some of the "more obvious" questions.  

We've also all decided to get a few snakes, and ship them to Giulietta's marina, for the staff to leave on his boat, so that the birds don't poop all over it... However, this may lead to Giu pooping his pants...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

GNB - there was no question, this was postulated as a suggestion vis-a-vis posting behavior. The relevant and otherwise opinions have been duly noted and filed away for use at a later date, much like wives do with some obscure event from decades past.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BTW, I would like to take a rough poll as to what species of snake we end up sending to Portugal.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Copperhead would go good with the teak, don't you think?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I was leaning towards black and green mambas...  very pretty colors...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey...keep the snakes..I really really hate them....you keep them there....

Its not a good environment for them here...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

But, but.........they'll keep the birds from dropping on your boat. Isn't she worth putting up with a few snakes?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

The mirror is so he can see himself in the thong. Pretty bad when only the wombat get's it.
Hey Giu, Is that a snake in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> But, but.........they'll keep the birds from dropping on your boat. Isn't she worth putting up with a few snakes?


We don't have birds around the boat....after my sister Anastazia bought a house near my marina...the birds don't stop in Portugal anymore....or if they do...its only once  

She says hi...to you PB!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> The mirror is so he can see himself in the thong. Pretty bad when only the wombat get's it.
> Hey Giu, Is that a snake in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?


Sailaway,
it's a sad and sorry reflection on the rest of them that's for sure.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

All these pictures Giu posts - I am starting to think he spends a lot of time at the Texas Bar...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sailormann said:


> All these pictures Giu posts - I am starting to think he spends a lot of time at the Texas Bar...


please please please explain....I am sure its something funny....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Heya Giu. What state are you calling home today? It was 75 degrees here today.  How are you feeling my friend?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It's a bar in Lisbon that we used to go to when I was in the Navy. Has been a sailor's bar for a few hundred years or so - navy and merchant marine ... it was 1982 when I was there last, but I am sure it is still doing business.

You take a taxi there, and when it is daylight and you are sober, the fare was about $14.00 - but when you are drunk and it's dark and you want to go back to your ship, all of a sudden the taxi fare is about $100.00 ... so I guess the bar must move around or something 

Anyway, you walk down some stairs into a fairly dark and very smoky tavern, with wooden tables that have initials carved into them from fifty years ago, and then within 30 seconds, the sisters of the women whose pictures you post, are sitting on your lap.

The first time we went there, my buddies and I had to pool our cash to get ourselves a pretty one who looked she had bathed in the last week. She was actually quite good looking and a very nice person. I know this because one of my buddies fell in love with her and spent all of his money on her over the next ten days. She could only speak French - no English, so he had to get one of us to tag along and translate for him - very romantic dates...him, a Portugese hooker and drunken sailor buddy to tell the whore how pretty she was...   

The rest of the "ladies" however, were not what one would ordinarily consider beautiful, or even presentable, and in a few cases, we were not sure if they were even allowed to be out in public...

You should look for the Bar and go there sometime, just for the experience...I can't give you the exact location, has been a long time since I went there, but it's pretty famous among the sailors, and if memory serves me correctly, military service was compulsory in Portugal, so I would think that someone who served in the Portugese Navy (especially if they were on the Almirante Malaghaes Correa 'cause they were all a bunch of wino's    ) could let you know how to find it.

Take lots of pictures for us  And then post them here...

It's well worth the visit...I have every intention of checking it out again if ever get back to Portugal..


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sailormann said:


> It's a bar in Lisbon that we used to go to when I was in the Navy. Has been a sailor's bar for over a hundred years - navy and merchant marine ... it was 1982 when I was there last, but I am sure it is still doing buiness. You take a taxxi there, and when it is daylight and you are sober, the fare was about $14.00 - but when you drunk and it's dark and you want to go back to your ship, all of a sudden the taxi fare is about $100.00 ... so I guess the bar must move around or something  Anyway, you walk down some stairs into a fairly dark and very smoky tavern, with wooden tables that have initials carved into them from fifty years ago, and the within 30 seconds, the sisters of the women whose pictures you post, are sitting on your lap.
> 
> The first time we went there, my buddies and I had to pool our cash to get ourselves a pretty one who looked she had bathed in the last week. She was actually quite good looking and a very nice person. I know this because one of my buddies fell in love with her and spent all of his money on her over the next ten days...
> 
> ...


You just had me smile from one ear to the other....

I know...it was in Bairro Alto....closed I believe...

I will check...were you ionvolved in the BIG FIGHT in Lisbon between British Navy Sailors and US sailors that year?????

All arrested....what a story...were you there??? then??? the fight???

The US and British Navy was barred for 2 years from coming ashore when the ships visited Portugal!!!! it was world news.

I'll check the Texas if I have time soon


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Heya Giu. What state are you calling home today? It was 75 degrees here today. How are you feeling my friend?


CD...wasn't too bad...it was 55ºF and everyone here on T-shirt!!!!!   

I'm still in Wyomming...in beautifull Douglas....Casper was too far.

I saw a weird animal today...looked like a gigantic cat. was grey brownish...like a cat.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds like you saw a cougar... or mountain lion.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

It was near the road.....are these tigers here???? I mean do they have this felines here?????

****...I'm locking my car....f*** the snakes!!!!
Tomorrow I'll try to get a photo of where I saw it...the mountain is not far...but there was nothing there...no trees nothing....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was not involved in a brawl there no...there was a bit of a problem in Naples... but we won't go into that - wasn't my fault and there is no-one there who was sober enough to prove otherwise  Sorry to hear that it is gone - I had thought that it would last forever, but then I used to think that I would live forever too ...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sailormann said:


> I was not involved in a brawl there no...there was a bit of a problem in Naples... but we won't go into that - wasn't my fault and there is no-one there who was sober enough to prove otherwise  Sorry to hear that it is gone - I had thought that it would last forever, but then I used to think that I would live forever too ...


Once i get home I'll investigate...ok??


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

***** cat. nothing to worry yourself about. Give her a scratch under the chin she'll be your friend for life. (Approx 30 seconds unless you are quick).


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Upsidedown...at least they have REAL BAD ASS animals here, not puffta, "sensitive" rats that look like miniature bears....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Hey Upsidedown...at least they have REAL BAD ASS animals here, not puffta, "sensitive" rats that look like miniature bears....


Wombats are marsupials...not rodents...although I can see the confusion...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Wombats are marsupials...not rodents...although I can see the confusion...


OK OK OK

Rat with center pocket


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Hey Upsidedown...at least they have REAL BAD ASS animals here, not puffta, "sensitive" rats that look like miniature bears....


HAH !! We used to have lions and tigers but now just Wombats. What does that tell you ? (other than the fact that Wombats have appalling BO and bad breath.)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Giu,

If it was a grey cat and fairly large (like a leopard) then it was likely a linx. Most bobcats are brown or dark brown. Bobcats and linx are often missidentified. I have only seen one linx in all the hiking deep woods backpacking I ever did (and that is a lot). I heard they are trying to repopulate them in Colorado, Wyoming, and Montana... but I cannot back that up so just leave it as hear-say. Anyways, if you really did see a linx, consider yourself lucky. One big defining charachteristic ar ethe ears. Bobcat ears are "catlike" while a linx are taller and usually have a bit of long strands sticking out of the top. They are aggresive, though usually with smaller animals. 

Dont quote me on any of this. I tried to do a search to back up my facts and my water logged, rusting computer shut down, so anyone is more than welcome to correct me. My memory sucks anymore.

I am about to blow out of here. Take care all.

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> HAH !! We used to have lions and tigers but now just Wombats. What does that tell you ? (other than the fact that Wombats have appalling BO and bad breath.)


That tells me that with all those "macho" animals...the Brokeback Mountain pocket rats etc..the Lions decided to leave to places where Real man lions can be real man lions....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

At 75Mph I couln't see the ears!!!!

But If I see one again...I'll stop to see the ears


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Giu,

Mean little bastards if they are hungry. Just FYI. They CAN and will take down a grown man if they are in desperte enough. No ****.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Forget about the ears then....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> That tells me that with all those "macho" animals...the Brokeback Mountain pocket rats etc..the Lions decided to leave to places where Real man lions can be real man lions....


Wombat not puffta, Wombat Man's Marsupial, just like Rock Hudson.

Hmmm....let me rephrase that....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Macho like Freddie Mercury, George Michael, Elton John??????


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> At 75Mph


and accelerating ........ya great wuss.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

This is a bobcat:










This is a lynx:


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

eheheheh yes I know the speed limits in the US....ehehehehehe

I'm allways over the limit.....they built these wonderfull highways...then you can't go fast ehehehehehe

What a waste of good roads


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like the one on the bottom...the lynx. Do they bite???


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yup... but they'd probably want to run away more than bite you, unless they're rabid...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Great pics SD!! I could not do that. My compter is falling apart. Oh well. Nothing like sitting in a sauna for a few days to screw up electronics. Anyways, yep, that is the difference, if you can get close enough to tell the difference. When you are that close, it typically spells "DANGER WILL ROBINSON" as they are not there to say hello. They hear and smell you LONG before you hear or see them.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll just stay away..in case it is not a lynx....you know....

I rather not trust my luck on you guys animal photos...or my animal recognition qualities...

Looks bad...its bad.....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A lynx or bobcat will generally run, as that is their preference... and humans aren't all that good eating...tough, greasy, and usually very fatty in this country... 

When I was out in Salt Lake City for the 2002 Olympics, I had a chance to photograph a bobcat at almost point blank range... it was outside on the deck of the house we were staying in.

I hear that cougars like foreign cuisine... and Portagee is on their menu most days.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> I hear that cougars like foreign cuisine... and Portagee is on their menu most days.


Would I feel like this????


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think they'd stuff an apple in your mouth first...  You do look like a very ugly turkey though... which seems accurate to me...

However, that must be a huge fork...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

That's a chicken.....better not trust your animal identification skills after all


I'll just stay away...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> That's a chicken.....better not trust your animal identification skills after all
> 
> I'll just stay away...


With your head on it...how could anyone tell???


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> A lynx or bobcat will generally run, as that is their preference... and humans aren't all that good eating...tough, greasy, and usually very fatty in this country...
> 
> When I was out in Salt Lake City for the 2002 Olympics, I had a chance to photograph a bobcat at almost point blank range... it was outside on the deck of the house we were staying in.
> 
> I hear that cougars like foreign cuisine... and Portagee is on their menu most days.


But they like their Portuguese Chook served with French Fries.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ahoy ya'll,

Weeell, I'm a newbie... would-be wannabe sailor type and have been looking for a site with lots of sailing info. 

This place has that... and some humor attached...so after a day or two I don't see an issue with it. 

Personally, if ya can't take a joke, get over it... if ya don't like it, ignore it and read on...life's too short...

On the info side... How large of a boat can be solo-sailed? Let's say a properly equipped Hunter 34 or 37, Irwin Citation same size- or others?? Loking in terms of a live-aboard situation, but my dog REFUSES to help me sail the dang thing when I find THE boat... 

Thanx in advance,

PY

Music Gets You Through!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giu

Count yourself lucky for having seen a wild cat of any sort. They usually stay away from people. I haven't seen a cat. I've seen most other forms of wildlife here in the rockies, including a porcupine once, and have even chased bears out of campsites.

And as for breakfast, I'm up for it if you think you have the time. I'll reply to your PM with details.

Charlie


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Charlie....of course I am... will be a short visit...but I think its worth it...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'll see you next Sat then, and look forward to your call tomorrow.

Charlie


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

pyannaman said:


> Ahoy ya'll,
> 
> Weeell, I'm a newbie... would-be wannabe sailor type and have been looking for a site with lots of sailing info.
> 
> ...


Wombats, on the other hand make fine cruising companions. Cute, clean in their habits and more than happy to take the wheel while you go f'ward to reef. Dogs are just so yesterday. Make it a Marsupial, you'll be glad you did. Pouch for carrying tools comes at no extra cost. 

Seriously, size of a single hander is more to do with your experience and the way the boat is set up. Reality is that the problem with single handers is more to do with docking and the like rather than simply sailing. Sure once the boat gets too large the gear becomes difficult to handle but properly set up most sailors with a modicum of experience can single hand a forty footer. If you have the dosh and can go electric furling and winching then who knows the upper limit until it comes to dock the bugger.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

My son singlehandles his boat...and asks no one for help when docking....or rigging, or getting in the water...or anything...

He just hates washing it....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ummm...an opti is a good deal more manueverable than a 30+' keelboat.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

he's been doing it since he is 6 or 7....scale that....that's a 40' for you Mister....

I bet that when you're 6 it looks like a boat to you....


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

pianna...welcome aboard! I guess you know that 70 foot racing boats are regularly singlehanded around the globe in yacht races so really size is not the critical issue. A lot depends on your cruising plans, but if it is mostly dockside living with occasional sails in near shore waters or bays then I don't think there is much difference in handling a 40 footer vs. a 35 or a 30 footer if they are properly fitted out for singlehanding AND you are a competent sailor. Obviously...both situations can be remedied if deficient with money and effort! 
So...since you are asking questions about mid-30ft. production boats and want to know if you CAN handle them....my guess would be that these fit your budget AND you don't fell comfortable that you can handle them yet. 
My advice would be to buy the BIGGEST one you can afford (leaving money to upgrade to single handed systems AND general maintenance/upgrades) keep it at the dock and get involved with the upgrades and get to know the boat while using experienced crew to sail her with you until you feel competent yourself to handle her alone. Again...it is often EASIER to sail a properly rigged bigger boat as they are more forgiving. Good luck and we're here for ya as long as you don't ask about bulldogs or say anything nice about the French! <g>


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Pyannaman,
In talking about setup for single handing, positioning of winches and lines is the thing. On our boat (34' sloop) the primary sheet wnches are too far forward of the wheel to make single handing a simple matter unless I have the auto pilot to look after the helm. We'll be adding an extra pair of winches further aft (self tailing) where they can be easily reached from the helm. 
Lines for reefing and raising/lowering mainsail need to be easy to use. Some people like those lines led back to the cockpit and single line reefing can be an advantage.
It's also a bonus if the boat you choose can be reversed under power without too much trouble. You'd be amazed how many yachts are totally uncontrolable in reverse gear. It's one area where fin keels are often much better than a full keel. Raven is fin and is as controllable in reverse as she is in forward.
Cheers
TD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> It's also a bonus if the boat you choose can be reversed under power without too much trouble.


Buy a Catalina...they sail well backwards!!!   

(dedicated to my friend CD)


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Buy a Catalina...they sail well backwards!!!
> 
> (dedicated to my friend CD)


At least as good as forward!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you Giu. I knew you were going to throw that out sooner or later!!!! T too!!!

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, identified what I saw...it was a Cougar.

They are rare, but sometimes can be seen. The area where I saw was where 2 deer were killed a few days back by a car. The "cat" as they call it here was skinny and hungry, probably looking for a free meal attracted by the smell of the dead deer.

Someone here saw them (apaprentely more than one) too. They think its normal....over here....

A guy told me a story, of a friend that has a house up in the mountain, the house is fenced and he had a husky dog on a 30' leash.

One morning his friend woke up and saw a "cat" cougar or "mountain lion", carrying the 120lb husky on his shoulder, trying to jump the fence...but because the dog was leashed he couldn't jump...but never let go the dog...120lbs dog on his shoulder......and he kept trying...never let go...never scared of the man either....

INCREDIBLE.....will never forget this..


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Don't get too close to the cougars...they would love a plump little Mediterranean appetizer! <g>


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Now you know why we need, as the Euro's call them, cowboys. People who aren't afraid of tackling a problem and....... resolving it.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Don't get too close to the cougars...they would love a plump little Mediterranean appetizer! <g>


*EXTRA EXTRA EXTRA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*
*Cam does not know geography.....Portugal is NOT in the Mediterranean Sea. We're North Atlantic!!!   

Portuguese are not Mediterraneans......*

May I suggest google.earth.com


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I was speaking of the cuisine...not the geography! On the other hand...cougars might just enjoy a north atlantic cod piece too!

(look it up...it's a pun Giu!!<g>)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

You've got to admit I got you real good there, huh????

by the way, what does pun mean??? I hear that a lot. Specially from PBzeer.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Pun is a figure of speach used by Americans, typically referring to someone that does not know how to sail or race a sailboat but enjoys French Wine. At least I think that is what it means. You may have to double check me.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sooo Mr. Cam...I am a pun??? huh???? OK...war it is....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

CD- That was brilliant!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Just as CD is trying to become Atilla the Pun.....a pun is using words double meanings to make a joke. i.e.

A *piece* of North Atlantic *cod ... *is a piece of fish that is quite delicious. 
A North Atlantic cod-piece...is well....this worn by a portagee:









*Of course smaller versions are available for you Giu.!!!
Admit it...it is not nice to "GET" Cam!!
**

*


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Cam- Not sure I want to know, but exactly which catalog did you scan that photo from????


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

He got it from the Tayana catalog, member defficiency pages on the tayana sex starvation catalog


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Dear Sailnet, I have a friend who wants to take his pet cougar on a long cruise.......


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cam-

I'm beginning to have doubts about your fitness as a moderator.... that image of a codpiece is rather disturbing...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cam...after we use that...on a hot sweaty day...after 12 hours sailing in low wind...do you recomend sniffing it???


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Cam...after we use that...on a hot sweaty day...after 12 hours sailing in low wind...do you recomend sniffing it???


Only if you run out of Syrup of Ipecac...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Bluebottle,
Puns are probably a very English (language) cos of the vast number of English words with multiple meanings. Also a very British (people) thing cos the British (and their descendants of convicts) have a pretty ****ed up sense of humour. So in effect a pun is the use of one word as a substitute for another that sounds or is the same but has a different meaning.

Couple of examples - 
What happens when you step on a grape ? It lets out a little whine. 

Buddhists don't have pain killers when they go to the dentist. They want to transcend dental medication.

Why are mathematicians fat ? Too much Pi.

Don't worry if you forget how to throw a Boomerang. It'll come back to you.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

"Don't worry if you forget how to throw a Boomerang. It'll come back to you."

Now that's funny.....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And if it doesn't come back, it's just a stick. 

And I think that photo Cam posted was a self portrait. 

Charlie


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey CD...
I*'m beginning to have doubts about your fitness as a moderator.... that image of a codpiece is rather disturbing...

*If you guys can talk about helmets...I can talk about codpieces...first things first ya know!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> [/B]If you guys can talk about helmets...I can talk about codpieces...first things first ya know!


*I KNEW IT....I KNEW IT.....I KNEW IT....*

*CAM USED IT IN HIS HEAD, IN HIS FACE!!!!!!!!!!*

(gotcha II)


----------

